# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Cheat Ab weekends

## critshield111

will require you to have 1 x lvl 60 horde 1 x lvl 60 ally, will also require a team of 15.

due to still being able to win trade in AB and WSG the follow exploit is very nice


1st = horde Q into a numbered BG they cap all flags and wait at stables
2nd team ally Q into the same BG number they wait at stables and kill all horde 3 times


horde get the bonus honor ally get the honor from kills

this is = to about 200k minimum for a 24hour peroid thats 800k for 4 days minimum


make use while you can maybe ppl can sign up under this post for players with two accounts

its also nice because games are 3-5 mins long

P.s. next weekend is AB weekend  :Smile:

----------

